# Cute Variegated Doe.



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I did a mouse swap with someone, I got Erika and she got a little pied tan doe I bred. I believe she is an agouti variegated, I am very happy with her so far, she looks healthy (I do have her quarantined) and she is a major exerciser. The original reason I got her is because they though she was pregnant, but She doesn't seem big, and I've had her about a week.

















































Some mice just love paper bags folded back!


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Even though she doesn't look pregnant she could be. The baby bump only becomes really obvious after about 10 days.  She's delightful, btw!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I really don't think she is, but I guess I'll keep an eye on her nest, lol.

I want to breed for probably blue variegated, and tricolor. But can any of you help me figure out what buck would be good to breed her to? I have a black pied tan buck, a self dove buck (not ready to breed quite yet, but will be soon), and an old argente pied buck. The black pied tan carries RY, argente, black/dove. The self dove carries blue, pied, banded, RY. And I really don't know that much about Stride. I'm thinking breeding her to the dove self would be a good call...


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a vari doe that looks a bit like this, only chocolate. Could the way the marking are patterned also be indicative of merle, or is this a pure varigated marking?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I thought merle was a silver/black combo???


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Very cute indeed! I love variegates <3


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

she is adorable xx


----------

